# ?



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dissapointed ?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

A little puzzled, yes. Disappointed? No.

Are you disappointed Luna? If so, why is that?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Dissapointed ?


Nice post, too bad no one seems to know what you're talking about. So yeah, disappointed, because pointless spam is disappointing.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh you think I'm spamming not the least bit just 
Venting !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Woah... We are in off topics and member spamming is allowed IMHO... So bro scream out all ur disappointment ????????????????


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Apparently someone does not know the definition 
Of spamming, l was just Venting ! Thank you for your back up Vinny !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets talk about it . Get it off your chest .

View attachment 87196


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

He is talking about the wristbrace thread that went missing is my guess


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope way off. disregard this post 
I'm over it


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

?

The Prozak in his handle stash hole..the plug fell out and so did the med... out in the Lost Wages NV desert floor. There will be a very calm coyote soon when he finds it. (all in jest Luna...pls don't take me seriously, I just couldn't resist so it's your turn to cut me a deep one! Looking forward to the slice.)

Oh, we have 100poster spam cops now? (background: siren sounds, squeeling tires, and a rush of forum SWATs clamoring about, tripping over contour lines on the Google Earth iPod map, repelling off the forum walls with black stocked pop guns -and of course armed with SSs de jour).

I say, spitting though my front teeth in a long squirt..."Od's bodkins ole chap! Get it off yer chest!"


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol chuck and the rest o you gents all is well
I'm over the issue all is right as rain ! Let the 
Spam accusers troll along .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Dissapointed ?





lunasling said:


> Apparently someone does not know the definition
> Of spamming, l was just Venting ! Thank you for your back up Vinny !





treefork said:


> Lets talk about it . Get it off your chest .


Disappointed?

Yesser, I am.

*DO NOT* get on that couch, or you will be homicidal too!!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol Silas 
To late I'm already homicidalģ I just cover it well.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Lol Silas
> To late I'm already homicidalģ I just cover it well.


Hey LS,

Yeah, I know what you mean. I keep talking about that big fat girlfriend of mine, and our *"relationship"* has just about reached terminal velocity. No no, I'm not thinking about causing any harm to her. But, there's this other girl that has "designs" on me. She is a total opposite from Pudge. Dumplin' is short and wide. This new one is tall (about 6' 1") and skinny. I'm 5' 9"ish. And she's cute too on top of it. So, I'm scared that she might be crazy or brain damaged since she wants to have anything to do with me! :screwy: But what really worries me is, she's in law enforcement, :angrymod:and has a bunch of guns, handcuffs, and the whole nine yards! I might be scared, no $hit! 

SSS :banana:

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol go for it she sounds kinky and that's fun 
I like em tall as well as far as fire arms go 
That's a plus not many ladies are into them sounds like my kinda gal lol !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Is she a red head ?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Is she a red head ?


If so, run for the hills and never look back! ????


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Red heads are me weakness. Lol !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slingshot Silas said:


> But what really worries me is, she's in law enforcement, :angrymod:and has a bunch of guns, handcuffs, and the whole nine yards! I might be scared, no $hit!
> 
> SSS :banana:
> 
> :woot: :woot:


been there, done that. . . you wont regret it. :angrymod: "why miss officer, is there anything i can do to get out of this ticket?" :naughty:


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Lol go for it she sounds kinky and that's fun
> I like em tall as well as far as fire arms go
> That's a plus not many ladies are into them sounds like my kinda gal lol !





lunasling said:


> Is she a red head ?





Viper010 said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Is she a red head ?
> ...





Imperial said:


> Slingshot Silas said:
> 
> 
> > But what really worries me is, she's in law enforcement, :angrymod:and has a bunch of guns, handcuffs, and the whole nine yards! I might be scared, no $hit!
> ...


Hey you lunatics,

I was unduly worried that I was the craziest one on this forum. I can relax now knowing I am truly among kindred souls. You guys are nuts! I think her original equipment was Blonde, but she's let it "gone natural", and I like it. Blonde--hmmm, maybe *that's* what is wrong with her! Red heads are my Kryptonite, too. That's what "Pudge" is. I've got a lot of "Gibbs" in me! I be lovin' me some read head. But, seriously they are no more trouble than the rest. They are ALL trouble! Crazy comes in ALL hair color, in my experience. LOL :screwy: This woman has made it *graphically* clear what she wants. I'm from the South, and in no shape, form, or fashion, am I *slow!* I'm goin' in, so if you don't hear from me in a week, send in air-sea rescue! Uh, make that two weeks. Just to be sure, ya' understand. :king:

ROFLMA completely OFF! :rolling:

SSS

:woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ya always need ta keep a Lil lunacy about ya 
Or else ya become insane ! Lol.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am scratching my head over here .....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I am scratching my head over here .....


too easy bro, too easy . . .

:rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 87355


----------

